# BCS: Correct Perfect-Imperfect Pairings



## Al-Indunisiy

Are the ones that I've paired correct? And what are the matches of those that I've marked with '?' ?

donesti-?
dovesti-dovoziti
?-govoriti
?-jesti
ljubiti-ljubivati
osnovati-osnivati
pasti-padati
napisati-pisati
početi-?
pokazati-pokazivati
povjerovati-vjerovati
umireti-umirati
vladati-vladavati


----------



## phosphore

Al-Indunisiy said:


> Are the ones that I've paired correct? And what are the matches of those that I've marked with '?' ?
> 
> doneti-donositi (I don't know why it's doneti and not donesti, while it's donesem, but it's the same with odneti, uneti, izneti, sneti, poneti, etc.)
> dovesti1-dovoziti
> dovesti2-dovoditi
> reći-govoriti
> pojesti-jesti (jesti is actually biaspectual and pojesti is not really its counterpart, it has a little nuance of meaning that jesti has not)
> poljubiti-ljubiti
> osnovati-osnivati
> pasti-padati
> napisati-pisati
> početi-počinjati
> pokazati-pokazivati
> povjerovati-vjerovati
> umreti-umirati
> zavladati-vladati (vladati is imperfective but I'm not sure if zavladati is really its counterpart, I think it has a little nuance of meaning that vladati has not)


----------



## Al-Indunisiy

And what are those nuances produced by those prefices?


----------



## phosphore

"Pojesti" means "to eat up", "jesti" just "to eat". "Vladati" means "to rule, to govern", while "zavladati" means "to start one's rule, to start governing".


----------



## Al-Indunisiy

?-misliti
?-moliti
?-pitati


----------



## phosphore

Al-Indunisiy said:


> pomisliti-misliti
> zamoliti-moliti
> (u)pitati-pitati (pitati is biaspectual)


 
Here you go.


----------



## Al-Indunisiy

?-sastojati
?-izgledati


----------



## Duya

Al-Indunisiy said:


> ?-sastojati
> ?-izgledati



There are no perfective pairs. Those verbs denote permanent properties of the subject, and that cannot be possibly expressed perfectively (once).

By the way, _sastojati se_ is a true reflexive, thus must be accompanied with "se".


----------



## Al-Indunisiy

?-prenositi


----------



## DenisBiH

Al-Indunisiy said:


> ?-prenositi




pren(ij)eti

What phosphore told you about donositi etc. here also applies to prenositi.


----------



## Duya

While we're at the topic: apparently, there exist imperfective verbs without a perfective pair (_sastojati, izgledati,_ and most notably _imati_). 

Are there, however, the converses -- perfective-only verbs? I can't think of any. It would make sense that there is none, because every finite or instantaneous action can be repeated (thus the pair would be iterative/repetitive), but I'd like a confirmation.


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> Are there, however, the converses -- perfective-only verbs? I can't think of any. It would make sense that there is none, because every finite or instantaneous action can be repeated (thus the pair would be iterative/repetitive), but I'd like a confirmation.


 
Ne znam dovoljno mnogo o BCS i čini mi se da je imperfektizacija uvek moguća. Koliko ja znam, u mom maternjem jeziku (i valjda u ostalim slovenskim jezicima) moguće je stvoriti nesvršen glagol od svršenog skoro uvek (tj. u 99.99...% slučaja) - u bugarskom su ograničenja izuzetno retka i uglavnom 2 tipa (prema jednoj gramatici koju sam nedavno čitao):
1. Ako koren svršenog glagova završava na *-в* i treba dodati nastavak za imperfektizaciju *-ва*: npr. od _(да) заплувам_ ne postoji nesvršen vid, koji bi trebalo biti _*заплуввам_.
2. Prema značenju - mnogo retko, ako se neka radnja ne može smatrati nezavršenom ili iterativnom, a samo jednokratnom i završenom: npr. _(да)_ _се спомина_ (ovo je jedan od načina reći "umreti") je samo svršenog vida.
Da li sve to ima paralelu u BCS?


----------



## Duya

U BCS je situacija sa nastavkom -va- slična. Kada se od nesvršenog glagola na -vati prefiksacijom napravi svršeni, ne može se dalje praviti nesvršeni:

trajati (nesvr.) -> *is*trajati (svr.) ->  *is*traja*va*ti (nesvr.) 
plivati (nesvr.) -> *is*plivati (svr.) -> **is*pliva*va*ti (nesvr.) 

Međutim, dosta često ljudi kažu "Išao je na doškolova*va*nje". Evo na primer Google pretraga za "isplivava": nekad je teško iskazati misao bez nesvršenog glagola (npr. kako preformulisati "_Na površinu *isplivava neznanje_"?), pa se onda poseže za takvim oblicima. 

Što se tiče ovih drugih, ne mogu da se setim nijednog.


----------



## phosphore

Orlin said:


> 2. Prema značenju - mnogo retko, ako se neka radnja ne može smatrati nezavršenom ili iterativnom, a samo jednokratnom i završenom: npr. _(да)_ _се спомина_ (ovo je jedan od načina reći "umreti") je samo svršenog vida.


 
Ovakav slučaj bi mogao biti glagol _preminuti_, sa istim značenjem_._


----------



## Duya

phosphore said:


> Ovakav slučaj bi mogao biti glagol _preminuti_, sa istim značenjem_._



Bravo!  

Ni njegov "koreni" glagol, _minuti_ (to pass, to settle), nema nesvršeni oblik. 

Na semantičkom nivou, _minuti_ ima nesvršeni par _jenjavati _(koji pak nema svog svršenog rođaka)_,_ ali očigledno ne dolaze iz istog korena, pa nisu zapravo par.


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> Na semantičkom nivou, _minuti_ ima nesvršeni par _jenjavati _(koji pak nema svog svršenog rođaka)_,_ ali očigledno ne dolaze iz istog korena, pa nisu zapravo par.


 
Prema HJP je _jenjavati_ u vidskom paru s _jenjati_:http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=fVZhXxc=&keyword=jenjavati. Inače u slovenskim jezicima postoje supletni vidski parovi (tj. od različitih korena) - npr. u ruskom _брать-взять_. Ne znam da li ima takvih vidskih parova u BCS.


----------



## Al-Indunisiy

? - vrijeđati


----------



## VelikiMag

Uvrijediti - vrijeđati


----------

